# "I have never met a paedobaptist"



## CanuckPuritan24 (Dec 24, 2007)

I need some assistance and I hope I've come to the right place. 

This past Lord's day I was talking with a visiting Baptist pastor regarding the issue of baptism. And he informed me that he had never met a true paedobaptist. He went on to inform me that the Greek work for baptism contains within the word the precise mode of baptism; meaning ' to dip' or 'immerse'. And he concluded by saying that he had yet to meet a person who had immersed a baby. 

Is the mode in the greek inseperably tied to the word 'baptism'?

Thank you


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 24, 2007)

In a word, that is simple baptist propaganda.

Let me quote myself from an earlier post:


> Jay Adams' little booklet (probably still can get it from P&R, or maybe Timeless Texts) "The Meaning and Mode of Baptism" has a bit on the meaning of the word in its biblical context. This booklet is highly readable, aimed at the man in the pew.
> 
> But what may be most helpful in this context is the brief definitional excerpt he takes from the conclusion of volume one of _the definitive work_ on baptism, R.W. Dale's massive work-of-exhaustion, written in the 19th century, recently republished by P&R (a joint venture).
> 
> ...



As for his never meeting an immersed baby, obviously, from his own testimony, he doesn't get out of his own circles much. The Eastern Orthodox put the whole kid through the baptismal font, three dips I believe. Their baptism isn't much different from the Romanists in meaning, but that's not the subject at hand.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 24, 2007)

In addition to Bruce's post above, there was a good deal of additional helpful discussion in the same thread.


----------



## Poimen (Dec 24, 2007)

Josiah:

Here are some threads that may assist you-

http://www.puritanboard.com/f19/baptism-question-immersion-3621/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/baptizo-22118/


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 24, 2007)

CanuckPuritan24 said:


> Is the mode in the greek inseperably tied to the word 'baptism'?




Not unless Noah's ark was a submarine.


----------



## tellville (Dec 24, 2007)

The Eastern Orthodox fully immerse babies when they baptise them. And they do it three times! (I baptise you in the name of the Father <immerse>, the Son <immerse>, and the Holy Spirit <immerse>). Of course, the reason they baptise infants is different then why Presbyterians and other Reformed or Protestant groups baptise infants.

<oops! Pastor Bruce already said this!>


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 24, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> CanuckPuritan24 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the mode in the greek inseperably tied to the word 'baptism'?
> ...



 !


----------



## CanuckPuritan24 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you guys for your very prompt responses.... I'm going to be attempting round #2 with this pastor on Jan 6 and you have given me some food for thought. 

Cheers


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 24, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > CanuckPuritan24 said:
> ...



Yea! Who got immersed?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 24, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> CanuckPuritan24 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the mode in the greek inseperably tied to the word 'baptism'?
> ...



 Nice one.


----------



## A5pointer (Dec 24, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > CanuckPuritan24 said:
> ...



Thanks, haven't laughed out loud in a long while...................


----------



## Coram Deo (Dec 24, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> CanuckPuritan24 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the mode in the greek inseperably tied to the word 'baptism'?
> ...


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2007)

Your friend needs to get out more.

As well as the Orthodox some Anglicans immerse infants. 

BTW I would think that a greek course would be required to be ordained....


----------

